# just something a psychologist told me when i was really bad in dp



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi again - glad to hear my short reply helped somehow - and good for you for reaching out. And yes, very few people understand/appreciate depersonalization - and good for you for not giving in to people who just want to medicate you and/or your feelings/experiences away. In terms of short words of encouragement, while I'm sure your 4-5 months have been hell, although in the grand scheme of things, 4-5 months isn't that long, and over the long haul, things do tend to get better. Remember that anxious thoughts and feelings of depersonalization are just that - thoughts and feelings - and try to let them float through you without attaching more energy to them. They're not who you are, they are literally just thoughts and feelings generated by your mind and brain....which change all the time. Who you are is much stronger and more enduring than mere thoughts and feelings..


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

newbie101 said:


> Who you are is much stronger and more enduring than mere thoughts and feelings..


People never know how strong they really are! Great post.


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you I had it in my emails and I figured it might help someone a bit like it did .. But it helped me incredibly.


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2014)

newbie101 said:


> Remember that anxious thoughts and feelings of depersonalization are just that - thoughts and feelings - and try to let them float through you without attaching more energy to them. They're not who you are, they are literally just thoughts and feelings generated by your mind and brain....which change all the time. Who you are is much stronger and more enduring than mere thoughts and feelings..


I get this and agree but how do you deal with these thoughts and feelings when they actually impede on your functionality of daily living? For example, when you actually can not concentrate on completing a task at your job and your expected to meet deadlines but cant complete tasks because things aren't connecting/processing in your brain?


----------



## WorkingOnIt (Oct 10, 2014)

Rex said:


> I get this and agree but how do you deal with these thoughts and feelings when they actually impede on your functionality of daily living? For example, when you actually can not concentrate on completing a task at your job and your expected to meet deadlines but cant complete tasks because things aren't connecting/processing in your brain?


I guess the only real way is discipline. At the beginning, I could hardly function at work. I was having to take a break every half hour. The only thing to do is refocus on the task. It's sad that it has to be this way for us, but focus on your breathing when youre overwhelmed and write yourself notes.

If you can't perform up to standards, what are you going to do? This isn't a voluntary situation we're in. Negotiate with your boss, maybe get a transfer to another job role. The world doesn't revolve around us and everyone suffers in varying amounts at various times throughout life. Some people can't work at all.


----------

